# Rain, Thunder and Lightning......



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Had a Severe T-Storm come through last night (actually TWO). First one was from about 7:15 to 7:45. Went out after it had passed and found the goats attacking a tree that had come down. They were to busy munching to notice that it had come down over a fence! I called the neighbor and he helped me limb it and drag the branches off. It was getting dark and starting to rain again, so we wired an old bed spring to the fence and called it good until this morning. I cut the tree down today and now will have to re-stretch some woven wire, but at least it didn' break! Goat were circling like sharks around the limbs. I looked out a bit ago and several of the branches have already been stripped of leaves. It was a medium sized Mulberry (actually 4 trees groing together) that was on a neighbor's side of the line fence (not the same neighbor who helped cut it up). It was nice shade along the fence line, but I guess the goats will do without it!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a photo of the "Sharks" moving in for the kill!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, it looks like the goats at least helped you out with some of the clean up. :lmao:


----------

